# New Client, and sick dog/kids



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I'm sorry I haven't been around much...I got a new client and have been busy getting my work schedule down. 
Also, Maggie, our German Shepherd, has a bad staph infection...so had to take her in, get her on antibiotics, etc...
Gracie is doing good...she is now 100% on raw...seems to be working well for her. 
Also, my little girls just came down with the flu...so they are both in bed with fevers...
UGH!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on the new client - but sorry to hear you've got a houseful of sick ones on your hands. I hope the girls are better in no time and that Maggie's infection clears up quickly. Sending healthy vibes your way for a quick recovery for everyone!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Karla, so sorry to hear all the crummy news. The good news is things have to get better, lol. 
God Bless,
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Karla, that is a nightmare, having everyone sick at the same time. Sending healing vibes to you all.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like you have your hands full


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow, hope everyone gets better quickly! Congrats on the new client though!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on the new client. I hope your girls feel better, and I'm glad your German Shepherd is better now.
Gina


----------

